# Help me find a new pet



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

im looking to get a new pet since noone has GPR's at my price range. i dont want the more common pets kept (although they are lovable and cute) i.e:

rabbit
guini (spelling) pig
rat
mice


wanting something more exotic thats about £100 and kept indoors. must be handable but i cant think of anything that falls into place.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Chinchilla? 

Degu's? 


x


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

not really what im looking for really


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

benjo said:


> not really what im looking for really


 
Sugar Glider? Although I think over £100. 

Ferret? 

APH?
Am i on the right track? x


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

getting there! iv had a APH wasnt my thing really would like it to be out during the day. SG's kinda too expensive as they need to be in groups i think? ferrets smell and basically a long rat. have thought about them but wanting something differnt. i love weird and cute pets


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ferrets rule! :2thumb: but if there not ur thing how bout a skunk? never kept one myself an dont no much about them but i think theres loads of ppl on here with them.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont think they'd be £100ish


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

you can but ask :lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

any offers people? would be a good idea as we was planning on getting one before but got leo's/tokay/dog instead lol


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

chipmunks, short tailed opposum, dormice


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

benjo said:


> getting there! iv had a APH wasnt my thing really would like it to be out during the day. SG's kinda too expensive as they need to be in groups i think? ferrets smell and basically a long rat. have thought about them but wanting something differnt. i love weird and cute pets


You're quite right, SGs need to be in at least pairs. I like that you're sensible enough to take the animals needs in to account  Good luck in your quest.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i have this forums to thank, i read most threads i can and learnt about most exotics from here and advice given. i would never keep group animals alone i wouldnt even keep mice or rats alone. i feel sorry for crickets and mealies when there all alone because im a ex entomologist used to love and collect insects and moved onto reptiles in 2002ish with a plated lizard. that first reptile got me onto this forums and been here ever since.

still wanting suggestions people!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i know u said no rabbits but how about a belgian hare? you can keep them as house rabbits and there a lot more bouncy (for lack of a better word) than your average rabbit. failing that how bout a mini pig? :lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

oh noes she didnt! i'd love a mini pig, but heard they are herd animals and should be kept in groups. anyone keep them? mind you should think there expensive too way above 100 notes. i would DRED been the man in your life (or wife if you male but i dont think you are) you seem to have a brain full of animals and i bet you have a zoo at home! (good thing for me but would hate it if my fiancee was buy buy buy)


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Flying squirrel? I have seen them for less than 100 I think, I also believe they can be kept individually and can become quite tame if handled from a young age.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

FS's are around 170 each. not really into those TBH, basically a chipmunk if it got out i would never get it again


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

you found me out!! am girl dont worry :lol2: i do indeed live in a zoo, i blame my equally animal mad parents :2thumb: mums thinking of charging for entry to the house/garden. id love a mini pig but we really dont have the room and i dout the cats would aprove, am trying to encourage others to get 1 so i can admire them :mf_dribble: try Welcome to the Little Pig Farm Ltd. go on you know you want to..........


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

/me clicks


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

now try to resist the little faces.......... :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Short tailed opossums are brilliant little critters. Solitary, can be quite tame, indoor, cost around £100. I wouldn't be without mine!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone know someone selling a female? the cage we got for the GPR will suite one. one thing i have about the short tails, is that nowhere seems to say about living in pairs/trios/single. it would need to be single before i decide as i cant afford two!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Short tailed opossums are brilliant little critters. *Solitary*, can be quite tame, indoor, cost around £100. I wouldn't be without mine!


 
I said right there that they are solitary animals. :whistling2:

They should be kept in something with plenty of climbing opportunities. Mine are kept in a double chinchilla cage when separate and in a HUGE tank when they are together for breeding.


----------



## a-jones1324 (Jun 6, 2009)

whats a GPR?:blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

giant pouched rat


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

How about a flying squirrel, normally around £150 but if gotten as a baby can bond with you. Some photos of my albums. (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/elina-albums-fedex-titch-my-flying-squirrels.html )
-
Elina


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

aww there so cute, its just finding someone whos selling exotics, noone seems to have GPR's thats why i ended up looking for something else.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe contact loulou or fixx on here. They have GPRs. OH! And so does pouchie.


----------



## seska (Feb 16, 2010)

Why not have fancy rats or ar you looking for something really exotic. I love my fancies but i also love my GPR:flrt:
Have to say i have also just started keeping my first reptile my brothers breaded dragon and he is fasinating don't know why i've never gone down that route before.


----------

